

Dear Apple, move the damn scrollbar in Eclipse. - jasonkolb
https://plus.google.com/115195708001192408562/posts/RqsBX1xmcEj

======
strmpnk
I guess that's what you get with pseudo native interface toolkits. Honestly, I
can't stand using it, not because it doesn't work, but because it's so
inconsistent with everything else I use.

~~~
monkey_slap
Being an iOS dev and Android dev, going between Xcode and Eclipse is
horrendous. I wish I would have seen IntelliJ IDEA before being halfway
through our latest project (though IDEA still suffers from being built without
tools consistent with OSX, i.e. Java).

------
timmillwood
1) don't use Mac OS 2) don't use Eclipse IDE

Fixed?

------
nicholassmith
I don't have Eclipse installed to verify, but normally if you wait a second
the scrollbars disappear. Is that not happening?

